# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Please pray...

## Muzi

One of my best friends sister is in the hospital fighting for her life right now, doctors don't know whats wrong with her but shes been having seizures and is in a coma right now and the doctors are giving up hope to an extent!

Her name is Maida so please pray for her well being could use everyones prayer in this :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------


## Shades

May Allah shower his mercy on her and give her shifa..

----------


## Superior

May Allah Bless her with health.

----------


## Tulip

Aamin. May Allah bless her with health.

----------

